# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Nezara viridula.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde compañeros subo un insecto llamado Nezara viridula y que seguro mucho hemos visto, es la chinche de la familia pentatómidos. 
También algunos hemos comprobado que al cogerla produce un olor desagradable y por ese motivo también se le llama la chinche hedionda supongo que será una forma de defensa. 






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-ago-2015),HUESITO (03-ago-2015),Jonasino (06-ago-2015),Los terrines (02-ago-2015),perdiguera (03-ago-2015),willi (06-ago-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por tus reportajes Francisco.
Si que huelen, por lo menos cuando las pisabas. Eramos pequeños... :Embarrassment: 
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-ago-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que curioso. Asi da gusto poder aprender algo cada dia

----------

frfmfrfm (06-ago-2015)

----------

